# Newbie impulse buy, now downsizing



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello all! I have been reading on here for a couple of weeks now and have found lots of good info so far. I bought a Lionel Newyork Flyer, my first, (and lots of extra track) to go around our Christmas tree with the intention of building a 4X8 board in a spare bedroom (about 700 bucks invested). Well the tree came down and I built my board, it was then I realized that there arent many interesting layouts for this size board and I really dont like the looks of the Fastrack anyways. I have posted everything on Craigslist and plan on stepping down to HO. I am a firm believer that you get what you pay for so I am looking for some guidance on what is the most realistic looking track. I think I like the way the Atlas looks but what is the differance in the 83 and the 100? I also know that I will want to install DCC soon but there seems to be a few different ones out there. Any pros and cons will be appreciated.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hey there and welcome.
you can't really go wrong with atlas track for HO , sections or flex. the code (75,83,100) refers to rail height and width (indifidual rail, not track). 100 is most widespread (and as such most available), provides compatibility with older rolling stock but IMHO doesn't look very realistic. that's what i use but had i started again i'd go with code83 or 75 even. 

DCC your choices are bachmann, NCE, MRC, Digitrax. all have their own good and weaker points although they all good items. bachman being the basic and cheapest choice. the rest are pretty much the same level performance and cost wise. 
i started with MRC system but now trying to sell it (shameless plug ) and change over to NCE becasue the latter supports the JMRI project.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a lot of older trains, so code 100 is all I use. If I wanted more of a realistic look I would use code 83. Atlas track is good just not there turnouts. use Peco brand turnouts. my 2 cents

John


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

Code 83 would be closest to real rail size, Code 100 allows you to run older equipment. As for DCC, I like Digitrax but I'm warming up to MRC's Prodigy Advance for it's versatility between home and club layouts. You really need to do a little research to see just what fits you desires before you go forking over that kind of coin.


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your input. I think I have decided to go with the Digitrack for the DCC, Athearn Locos, and Atlas Code 83. Went to a local train shop today and he kept trying to sell me a $695.00 digitrack system, I really think I can get by with the Zephyr for now as I don't forsee much expansion to my 4X8 over the next 2-3 years. maybe 2 or 3 engines with sound and a few switches. I just need to get rid of my Lionel Newyork Central first. SAMRA show here in San Antonio in a couple of weeks maybe someone there will take it!


----------

